# pass (bus pass, season pass, day pass, weekly pass, monthly pass)



## 2PieRad

שלום

מה המילה הנכונה לזה בעברית?

פשוט _כרטיס?_

אני אקנה_..._
_-_לא סתם כרטיס לכיוון אחד לאוטובוס/לרכבת/לרכבת התחתית, אלא _כרטיס יום/שבוע/חודש._
 -_כרטיס יום/שבוע _למכון כושר. (אני לא גר פה. לא שווה לקנות חברות/מנוי למכון כושר.)
-_מנוי/כרטיס עונתי  _למוזיאון/לפארק השעשועים_._

תודה


----------



## slus

כמו שענית בעצמך, אין לזה מילה אחת.
כרטיס חופשי יומי/שבועי/חודשי/שנתי לאוטובוס
או בישראל פשוט רב-קו

כרטיס לכל היום
מנוי שבועי
למכון הכושר
(יש דבר כזה?)

מנוי עונתי למוזיאון או לתיאטרון
ולפארק השעשועים


----------



## 2PieRad

תודה^

כן . אולי אין מנויים שבועיים למכון כושר.


----------



## oopqoo

The word you're looking for is כרטיסיה. I think this may specifically pertain to a card that can get punched with a holepuncher to mark that you used it each time - but not only. So I would go with that as a translation for a "pass":
כרטיסיה יומית, כרטיסיה חודשית
כרטיסיה לחדר כושר
כרטיסיה ללונה פארק


----------



## utopia

מנוי זה האדם, ומינוי זה מה שהתכוונת ב"מנוי".

מדברי האקדמיה:

"מָנוי – מי ששלם סכום קצוב בעד ספר או עתון";  subscriber. *מָנוּי* נוטה לפי מין ומספר: הוא מָנוי על עיתון, היא מְנויָה בתיאטרון, וההצגה היא למְנויִים בלבד.

האקדמיה קבעה את שם הפעולה - *מִנּוּי* ללא ניקוד: *מינוי*.


----------



## 2PieRad

oopqoo said:


> כרטיסיה



כמו בדפדפן. _פתח בכרטיסיה חדשה_.



utopia said:


> האקדמיה קבעה את שם הפעולה - *מִנּוּי* ללא ניקוד: *מינוי*.



א אוקי. עם י'. תודה.


----------



## utopia

בלי ניקוד כרטיסייה!


----------



## oopqoo

Erebos12345 said:


> כמו בדפדפן. _פתח בכרטיסיה חדשה_.


I think despite the fact that the browser might say כרטיסיה (and that's because of what the developers of that browser chose, it's not necessarily the end all be all) most people would either call it לשונית or טאב (which is just the English "tab" in our accent). The word כרטיסיה definitely sounds to me more like a pass as I described rather than a tab in your browser.

By the way, most Israelis would write אה or elongate it into אההה, instead of writing א just on its own.


----------



## 2PieRad

חח ספארי, אתה שיקרת לי. גם לא כתבת _כרטיסייה _עם הי׳ הנוסף.


תודה על התיקונים. ^^


----------

